
Ask HN: Experience of one kidney and vesicoureteral reflux - xylar
My 18 month old daughter has one kidney and grade 4&#x2F;5 Vesico-Ureteral Reflux. This means if she gets a UTI it is likely to scar her kidney. The solitary kidney makes it more problematic and if it becomes too damaged then she will need dialysis or transplant.<p>Everytime she gets a high temp we have to test the urine for possible infections which is quite stressful.<p>She is having a DMSA scan that will confirm whether she has any scars on her kidney and then the following steps. At the moment we think she will have to have a ureteric reimplantation procedure which should reduce the reflux and protect the kidney. We hope this intervention will prevent any further damage and requiring dialysis or transplant (at least in the short-term).<p>It’s been a rollercoaster year and definitely used up a lot of my time and mental capacity. By nature I analyse different possible outcomes and try to prepare for it.<p>Has had similar experience? Other any words of wisdom or support?
======
dirktheman
No similar experience, but as a father of 3 I wish you all the strenghth in
the world...

One word of support: it has been my experience that kids are incredibly
resilient. They 'bounce back' so much easier from serious and/or life-changing
events than adults can. From what I've read about VUR there's a pretty good
chance things will be a lot, lot better in 1 to 1,5 year for you all. Which
brings me to my advice: despite the hardship, try to enjoy each other. You
want to remember her first steps, words, teething, not the 100s hospital
visits.

Stay strong!

